# Giant Flemish Rabbits thread pics please



## wanttobefarmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Can anyone help me I'm thinking of getting 1 or 2 Giant flemish rabbits and wanted to see some pictures of people who have these great animals and what you think of them. thank you


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't have any Giant Flemish rabbits, but I'd love to see some pictures too!


----------



## wannacow (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll post one tomorrow.  I didn't take a current one today as I need my DD to hold her to get a size perspective.  I have a light grey doe that is about 5 1/2 months old.  Bridgette is my first rabbit and what a dolly!  

Here she is at about 2 months old.  She's checking out her new hutch.






She has since out grown that hutch!  She is now in a pen in the barn waiting for her new hutch to be built.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

i dont have puictures but flemishs are awesome! you should get some!


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## patty (Aug 31, 2014)

This is Bugz with my daughter. He is a year & 5 months old and weighs 12lbs. I was walking him on his leash.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang. That is one big bun.  How much does he need per day in feed?


----------



## patty (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe half a cup plus unlimited hay. I also give him romaine several times a week. He loves fresh veggies. A bag of feed lasts him at least 6 months.


----------



## CrookdBeak13 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is my 9 month old Flemish Giant and New Zealand White cross:





She was 13.3lbs on 1/9/15


----------

